# Plow for l2501 need help



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get a plow for the l2501DT. I am in poconos can you guys recommend any plows that will work. I have been told by a friend back in europe to use a plow 2 plow 25cm deep.

Any help is greatly appreciated

Tim


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

aliaj00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to get a plow for the l2501DT. I am in poconos can you guys recommend any plows that will work. I have been told by a friend back in europe to use a plow 2 plow 25cm deep.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about a plow for tillage? If so, I am assuming that you mean a 3 point hitch type plow?


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Are you talking about a plow for tillage? If so, I am assuming that you mean a 3 point hitch type plow?


Yes it’s a three point hitch. Yes I need to plow for a new garden.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If the ground has never been tilled up or has not been in a long time to where you have a very good cover of grass with good roots, then I would just go across it the first time with a middle buster type plow then follow behind with an off set disc or a disc harrow....You might have to make multiple passes with both to get the desired seed bed you want but this combination works great with smaller tractors....I would not use a standard "moldboard type plow"... Here are examples of what I am talking about below.....









King Kutter XB Middle Buster/Sub Soiler, Red - MB-S-XB-0


King Kutter's XB Middle Buster/Sub-Soiler combines strength and durability to offer a tool with many uses. Its tubular steel shank and heavy duty frame construction make a solid platform for the furrower to do its job. The middle buster point is great for




www.ruralking.com













King Kutter 5.5 Foot Professional Angle Frame Disc 16-16-G-SB-C-OK (Orange)


KING KUTTERS PROFESSIONAL ANGLE FRAME DISCS are constructed with heavy rigid angle iron. It connects easily to any three-point hitch with category one specifications. The disc gang axles are made of 1" square steel rods mounted on double thrust ring gray-




www.ruralking.com





Here is an example of a moldbaord plow...









Moldboard Plow-Turning Plow | Agri Supply 84827


Turnings plows, also known as moldboard plows turn the soil for planting. This double moldboard is 14 in., and may be used with a tractor HP of 18-50.




www.agrisupply.com


----------

